# Best Weedkiller



## rustbucket (31 Jul 2010)

Anyone any suggestions for a good weedkiller? Have tried a few but nothing seems to work very well.

Usual weeds coming through on concrete patio. Also a really pesky vine thing that grows about a foot a day!


----------



## ballybrone (31 Jul 2010)

I have used roundup in the past and it killer everything .


----------



## rustbucket (31 Jul 2010)

Can you use it with a spray backpack?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (31 Jul 2010)

yes


----------



## Orlando (1 Aug 2010)

I used Woodies patio weedkiller 2 months ago and still no sign of weeds. Be careful though not to get it near your plants it kills everything


----------



## hippy1975 (1 Aug 2010)

Agree with Ballybrone, roundup is brilliant, buy the non-diluted in the White containers not the diluted stuff in the green containers, very expensive that way.  I got a pressure sprayer before in lidl for 12 eur and I put 140 ml of the roundup into that with a fill of water, that will do a very large area and once you get rid if the big ones, just keep the sprayer handy and whenever you see little green bits blast them and then they die off to invisibility so you never need to pull them..


----------



## VOR (3 Aug 2010)

Gallup 360 is half the price of Roundup and just as good. I got 5L of it for €29.95 this year when Roundup was costing me €59.95. 
I'll never go back to Roundup.


----------



## NorfBank (3 Aug 2010)

Thanks VOR, ran out of roundup this w/e - can you buy Gallup in Woodies and the like?


----------



## VOR (3 Aug 2010)

I'm not sure and even if it is I bet it will cost more than you local general hardware store. 5L is the best for price. 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=81608
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=53288&highlight=gallup


----------



## Slim (3 Aug 2010)

1234 said:


> Try using boiling water. Works well.
> 
> Alternatively use a homemade weedkiller made from vinegar, salt and washing up liquid.


 
Could you provide the proportions? Slim


----------



## VOR (3 Aug 2010)

1234 said:


> Alternatively use a homemade weedkiller made from vinegar, salt and washing up liquid.



Am I right in saying that the homemade stuff will kill everything in the ground for about 18-24 months?

I want to use a homemade recipe on my gravel and patio but I will stick to the more conventional stuff where I intend to plant.


----------



## NorfBank (3 Aug 2010)

Found this:

• 1 litre of white vinegar. 

• 60 grammes of table salt. 

• 1 squirt of washing up liquid

[broken link removed]

Will defo give it a shot on my gravel. Thanks all - useful thread.


----------



## rustbucket (4 Aug 2010)

Tried Roundup and no results. Got the concentrate. Cost me 30 euro for 500 ml!. Loaded it into a backpack sprayer as per instructions. Have given them 2 goes now and they havnt even wilted. Am digging them up today! Will try homemade next time


----------



## jmrc (4 Aug 2010)

use a weed wand or blowtorch for the patio gaps.


----------



## Complainer (4 Aug 2010)

rustbucket said:


> Tried Roundup and no results. Got the concentrate. Cost me 30 euro for 500 ml!. Loaded it into a backpack sprayer as per instructions. Have given them 2 goes now and they havnt even wilted.


Very strange - is it getting washed away by rain after spraying?


----------



## VOR (4 Aug 2010)

Complainer said:


> Very strange - is it getting washed away by rain after spraying?



Good point. I know that I noticed weeds died a lot quicker in the dry June than wet July this year. I suppose the weedkiller didn't get washed away and also the leaves took in the badly-needed liquid.


----------



## demoivre (5 Aug 2010)

rustbucket said:


> Tried Roundup and no results. Got the concentrate. Cost me 30 euro for 500 ml!. Loaded it into a backpack sprayer as per instructions. Have given them 2 goes now and they havnt even wilted. Am digging them up today! Will try homemade next time



Very strange! When using a sprayer the recommended mixture is 30ml of Roundup Concentrate to 1L of water which does 20m2. For years I have been using a lighter mix of 100ml Round up per 15l of water in a knapsack and I have never had any problems with the weeds dying. Around €32 per litre is what I pay for Round up.


----------



## use2b (6 Aug 2010)

Roundup is very good around the garden


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Aug 2010)

Roseate is also a cheaper option to Roundup. (At least it is in my neck of the woods)


----------



## builder ed (6 Aug 2010)

The active ingredient in Roundup is Glyposate which can be found in other brands such as Touchdown and Gallup.  These are systemic herbicides which normally take 12-14 days to work.  The problem with these type of weedkillers, ther are good for killing established weeds but will not control the emergence of new weeds afterwards.   Touchdown made by Syngenta is as good as roundup and is considerably cheaper.


----------



## Teatime (6 Aug 2010)

rustbucket said:


> Tried Roundup and no results. Got the concentrate. Cost me 30 euro for 500 ml!. Loaded it into a backpack sprayer as per instructions. Have given them 2 goes now and they havnt even wilted. Am digging them up today! Will try homemade next time


 
Give it time. The roundup needs to get from the leaves your sprayed into the roots, it then attacks the roots and eventually the plant dies. Might take a week to see results.

Time is a great killer.


----------



## Pique318 (7 Aug 2010)

I bought Roundup once and yes it's very good....but it's made by Monsanto and as such I will never buy it again.
Google it, it's pretty scary stuff what they get up to (and get away with!).


----------



## hippy1975 (7 Aug 2010)

+1 teatime, it can take up to two weeks.  Also, for any of these weedkillers go to your local mart / farmers co-op or local hardware store, not the big chains, I got 5l roundup for 53 so I'm afraid 30 eur for 500ml is beyond extortion, same will go for the others, Gallup etc. get them in the mart


----------



## Joe Nonety (26 Nov 2010)

Will weedkillers work in Winter for weeds on concrete and tarmac?


----------



## Leper (26 Nov 2010)

Here is a solution to your problem and it works. Collect as much used cigarette butts as your local pubs will give you. Place them in a bucket of water. Ensure children and people you like have no access to the bucket of water + butts. 

After 3 days, pour contents of bucket on patio. Spread with a yard brush.  Nothing will ever grow there again. Dont forget to place a hankerchief around your nose and mouth while spreading the solution.


----------



## bogle (26 Nov 2010)

Joe Nonety said:


> Will weedkillers work in Winter for weeds on concrete and tarmac?



I've used Roundup in the Winter - Jan-Feb period. It works best when weeds are actively growing in warmer weather. But it did work for me on grass - just took a couple of weeks longer to take effect e.g. 3 to 4 weeks instead of 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## Complainer (29 Apr 2011)

NorfBank said:


> Found this:
> 
> • 1 litre of white vinegar.
> 
> ...



Has anyone had good results with these home-made weedkillers?


----------



## RonanC (29 Apr 2011)

Complainer said:


> Has anyone had good results with these home-made weedkillers?


 
I tried it about two weeks ago and to be honest I havnt checked properly to see if it has worked. I have noticed some weeds growing again, but the large ones appear to be gone for now. Must look later when I'm home. It might also need a second attack of vinegar and salt to totally kill them.


----------



## NorfBank (29 Apr 2011)

Complainer said:


> Has anyone had good results with these home-made weedkillers?



Tried this one, it worked but not as well as round up and a lot more hassle - better for the environment though.


----------



## Janet (13 Jun 2012)

Just to add that I used to use boiling water for weeds in the pavements cracks and it always worked really well.  Water that you have boiled something starchy in, like potatoes, is supposed to be particularly good.  Have no comparison for that though since I always just used to use cooking water and don't think I ever just used plain old boiling water from the kettle.

Sigh. Reading threads like this makes me long for the day when I'll be able to move somewhere with a bit of outside space again.


----------



## Leo (13 Jun 2012)

Reminder: Please keep all posts seeking suppliers in the Recommend tradesmen and suppliers forum.


----------



## roker (13 Jun 2012)

I used to mix Simazine with Roundup, because Roundup kills and Simazine prevents further weeds. Don't forget that Roundup is not just a weed killer it kills the roots after a couple of weeks, where as some just burn the surface.


----------



## Luckycharm (19 Jun 2012)

Janet said:


> Just to add that I used to use boiling water for weeds in the pavements cracks and it always worked really well. Water that you have boiled something starchy in, like potatoes, is supposed to be particularly good. Have no comparison for that though since I always just used to use cooking water and don't think I ever just used plain old boiling water from the kettle.
> 
> Sigh. Reading threads like this makes me long for the day when I'll be able to move somewhere with a bit of outside space again.


 
Alot of weeds starting to come through my patio as well very annoying might try the boiling water.


----------

